# Dayton Audio UMM-6 USB Measurement Microphone



## WntrMute2 (May 20, 2012)

Since I still struggle to get the settings right with my Art Preamp and Dayton microphone using Mac OS X, I was thinking of buying this Dayton Audio UMM-6 USB Measurement Microphone http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?partnumber=390-808. Anyone use this and is it a "plug and play'? Any downside?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

The issue may be your computer. Problems with REW and Mac OS X seems to come up here a lot; perhaps JohnM or EarlK can comment.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## WntrMute2 (May 20, 2012)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> The issue may be your computer. Problems with REW and Mac OS X seems to come up here a lot; perhaps JohnM or EarlK can comment.
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne


I eventually get it right. I was just wondering whether this mic would make things easier and quicker. I am trying to compile graphs from a number of club members 2-channel systems so ease of set-up is a plus.


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

- Overall I doubt that it ( the UMM-6 ) is going to be the magic bullet that you hope it'll be .
- One might still struggle to get enough input level into REW ( if the mic isn't getting enough input level from the speakers ).

- The ART USB Pre-Amp is indeed a few db shy ( of gain ) when compared to some of the others ( meaning you run out of "makeup gain" before REW says it's happy ) . The only way around this is to put the mic closer to the speakers or turn up the output of those speaker & wear hearing-protection . 

- These latest USB mics generally have fixed gain / so it's an unknown whether their nominal gain will be sufficient ( out of the box - so to speak ) .

- FWIW, there has been a rush of people buying these UMIK-1(s) ( with only a couple reporting "gain" problems ) . 

:sn:


----------

